# Corsa VXR & 350z Auto Finesse detail ... AF Desire.



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi :wave:

Did this enhancement on my car a few weeks ago alongside my mate who did his 350z using the same methods and products. 
Mine wasn't in any need of carrection as it was given the works a few months ago when I first got it. The 350z could do with a little bit more of a correction detail but there wasn't a massive. I'll probably get asked to do it on the next sunny weekend we have :lol:

Right both cars washed with Auto Finesse lather and 2bm 
Clayed with Auto Finesse clay & Dodo Born Slippery lube
Lightly polished and cleansed with Auto Finesse Rejuvinate on a CG Blue Hex-logic pad.
Plastics and rubbers treated with Auto Finesse Revive
2 layers of sealant - Auto Finesse Tough Coat
2 layers of wax - Auto Finesse Desire
Plastics and rubbers treated with Auto Finesse Revive
Tyres with Megs Endurance
Windows with Auto Finesse Crystal.

Not a big write up or anything as I'm off to work in a bit and excuse the battered wheels still haven't had them done :lol: Will be nice and fresh for the next write up 

Cheers Stef.


IMG_0465 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_0466 by lupostef, on Flickr
Was a hot day so got my nips out for the lads :lol:


IMG_0469 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_0470 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_0471 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_0472 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_0473 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_0474 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_0475 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_0476 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_0478 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_0480 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_0481 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_0482 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_0483 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_0484 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_0485 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_0486 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_0488 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_0489 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_0491 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_0494 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_0495 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_0496 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_0497 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_0498 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_0501 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_0499 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_0500 by lupostef, on Flickr


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

The cars look fantastic in the pictures Lupostef :thumb:

How do you rate the Desire wax Lupostef, does it add anything to the finish on the car, plus nice house as well, so much room for car cleaning 

Thanks for posting up, I certainly enjoyed reading this thread from yourself, keep up the good work :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks amazing both of them:thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Cracking work Stef! Bloomin eck, you're going to be getting an influx of PM's from all the young ladies on here asking you to detail their cars over the summer!

Haha!


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Trip tdi said:


> The cars look fantastic in the pictures Lupostef :thumb:
> 
> How do you rate the Desire wax Lupostef, does it add anything to the finish on the car, plus nice house as well, so much room for car cleaning
> 
> Thanks for posting up, I certainly enjoyed reading this thread from yourself, keep up the good work :thumb:


Cheers mate.

Desire's all I use for the VXR , stunning product and when price is taken into consideration its even better! 
House isn't mine I'm afraid its my mates . would love a drive that size!


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

JBirchy said:


> Cracking work Stef! Bloomin eck, you're going to be getting an influx of PM's from all the young ladies on here asking you to detail their cars over the summer!
> 
> Haha!


Cheers mate, I've been replying let down stories and excuses all ready :lol: hardly the most flattering of photo angles though :lol:


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Nice work really loving the Vauxhall 'blue'.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Soul Hudson said:


> Nice work really loving the Vauxhall 'blue'.


Cheers, Arden is the only colour to have a VXR in


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Lovely work buddy , your VXR finish is epic:argie: ...... next post I do I'm wearing me Thomas Tank engine speedos for a pic :doublesho:lol:


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

bigslippy said:


> Lovely work buddy , your VXR finish is epic:argie: ...... next post I do I'm wearing me Thomas Tank engine speedos for a pic :doublesho:lol:


Cheers mate, it's quite a pale shade of Arden compared to some other VXR's I've seen, but then they're reflections and sharpness are nothing on mine .

I might of started something here, least amount of clothing for reflection shots :lol: we'll all be posting our work in the "Gentlman's Club" :lol:

I can promise it wasn't intentional as I would have got some better ones  :lol:


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Stunning VXR, finish is superb it looks very wet indeed.

Having the rims done will finish that off nicely


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks, it's just finding a convenient time that I won't need my car for a few days, probably going to go anthracite .


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Lupostef said:


> Thanks, it's just finding a convenient time that I won't need my car for a few days, probably going to go anthracite .


There is always the option of buying some cheap steels and tyres off a breaker to use while yours has then wheels away.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

I did contemplate buying another set of Mint Vxr wheels and do away with a refurb but they don't come up often!!


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Loving the nips mate, haha! 

Nice car's and i love the finish from desire on your VXR. I have my pot of Desire still to use.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Cheers pal :lol: I usually charge for pictures! 

Crack it open you'll love it I'm sure!


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

So you should haha!

I keep opening it and sniffing it haha, i'm trying to save it for my new car but not sure i can resist!



Lupostef said:


> Cheers pal :lol: I usually charge for pictures!
> 
> Crack it open you'll love it I'm sure!


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Stop farting being a baby and slap it on something :lol: 

If you left each coat to its max durability the pot would probably out last your life time :lol: 

So get using .


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

I will do mate, need it to stop raining first though!! 

What sort of durability are you getting with 2 coats?


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Haven't let it run it's full cause yet but I've had over 6months fro Spirit, so wouldn't expect anything less.


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Sounds good mate.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Good job there mate, motor looks tidy :thumb:


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Cheers mate


----------



## Phat Pat (Mar 1, 2012)

I think the combination of TC and Desire is a match made in heaven for light and bright coloured metallic’s.

The shot of the VXR on the drive way next to the beamer is the money shot for me; real nice finish.

Well done you…


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Lupostef said:


> I did contemplate buying another set of Mint Vxr wheels and do away with a refurb but they don't come up often!!


Set of brand new VXR Rims:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/X4-17-OPE...s_tyres_Trims_Car_Rims_ET&hash=item4cff97f5a1

Similar price as you would pay for a good refurb too, and you could also flog your old rims for a couple of hundred and reduce the overall cost further....win win situation!


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Great choice of products - they work really well together. Bet you can't wait for the machine sealant :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Looks fantastic that's all that needs to be said


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Phat Pat said:


> I think the combination of TC and Desire is a match made in heaven for light and bright coloured metallic's.
> 
> The shot of the VXR on the drive way next to the beamer is the money shot for me; real nice finish.
> 
> Well done you…


Cheers mate, my favourite picture aswell looks so wet and glossy


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

MadOnVaux! said:


> Set of brand new VXR Rims:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/X4-17-OPE...s_tyres_Trims_Car_Rims_ET&hash=item4cff97f5a1
> 
> Similar price as you would pay for a good refurb too, and you could also flog your old rims for a couple of hundred and reduce the overall cost further....win win situation!


Shame they're copy's and an inch smaller mate :lol: Thanks though . trust me I'n trawling daily, I'll look at getting them refurbed in the next week or so :.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Ns1980 said:


> Great choice of products - they work really well together. Bet you can't wait for the machine sealant :thumb:


Yet to use a product I have a bad word against!! I'm sure it'll be added to the collection, be interesting to see the difference between it and tough coat.


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Lupostef said:


> Shame they're copy's and an inch smaller mate :lol: Thanks though . trust me I'n trawling daily, I'll look at getting them refurbed in the next week or so :.


I didnt realise they were copies, ahh ******** then lol....hope the refurb goes well


----------



## loo_goblin (Jun 11, 2008)

Excellent finish!


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Nice work, Arden blue does look good


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Cheers pal.


----------

